# 19" SSR Vienna Rebuild thread



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok so I got these wheels recently. 19x8 +31 Fronts and 19x9 +37 Rears with 215/35/19 nitto neo gens on them. They looked ral good, but needed a little more TLC. 

So the faces were painted a silver with a House of Kolor mini flake added. 


















Faces looked good. Lips needed a repolish, but only slight. Bolts and nuts needed repolishing. Barrels needed sanding and repainting. 









So I broke them apart for a slight rebuild 




































So taped off the lips and went to work on the barrels first. 



























So I sanded with 80,120,180,220, and 400 grit papers to smooth out the barrels. Then painted with Rust oleam Wheel silver paint rattle can style. 









Clear coated with rust oleum as well 


















Then put nuts in a bath for a few days to pretty them up 


















They came out of the bath and went for a tumble 




































Gorgeous again. Like brand new. 



























Back side of faces shot 


















Repolished all lips 


















Reinstalled faces and bolted up fully. 




































So there they are all refinished and gorgeous again. 




So now. I plasti dip cars for a little side gig(not spray cans from lowes but industrial gun spraying). 
So I removed faces again and dipped them a Copper Penny Pearl in Matte finish. Here they are reassembled again. Best part is I can simply peel the copper off and redo any color I want next. 











And here they are on the car, and thread is now done.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

and then?


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

87vr6 said:


> and then?


 Sorry. I was posting and editing to not lose data. Finished are up. Got a few more to add.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Good work. they look nice


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanx alot

Sent from the tip of my fingers using tapatalk


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Awesome little build thread :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

